# Grab Nuts?



## Throwaway (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Throwaway (May 4, 2021)

nuts are healthy!


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 4, 2021)

Not the extra salty ones


----------



## Punji (May 4, 2021)

I love nuts!


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

I like how there’s no “No thank you” or “No” option in the poll. It is *MANDATORY* to grab some nuts.


----------



## ben909 (May 4, 2021)

what if someone is allergic to these nuts... i know peanuts are absent, but still


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 4, 2021)

Graba handful of these nuts.


----------



## ben909 (May 4, 2021)

do we mix the nuts or not???


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

You guys are nuts.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

laughs in protein farmer..


----------



## Throwaway (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> laughs in protein farmer..


What protein do you farm?


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> What protein do you farm?


... you serious?


----------



## Throwaway (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> ... you serious?


Yes


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> Yes


nuts, you idiot


----------



## Throwaway (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> nuts, you idiot


Which one? I’m genuinely curious.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> Which one? I’m genuinely curious.


well generally not the ones with more flavor because they have low nutrition and so you get low yeald for the health food corporations.

walnuts are the best because they're pretty easy to grown and have rare molecules like omega 3 oils.

but we have a few others on small supply because you should never be solely reliant on 1 thing in farming.

you know there's viruses, parasites, foreign species and all kinds of things that can damage a specific plant so if an area becomes infested you should always have a backup crop ready to produce in mass to counter it.

that's why we made quite the profit from covid when the other farmers were left flailing.

often the most successful businesses are the smallest.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 9, 2021)

I like coconuts


----------



## Throwaway (May 9, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I like coconuts



the coconut nut is a big big nut


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i'm stationed on a walnut farm.
it's bliss, i love walnuts.
the rest of the officers however are livid that every meal has walnuts in even the curry.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> i'm stationed on a walnut farm.
> it's bliss, i love walnuts.
> the rest of the officers however are livid that every meal has walnuts in even the curry.


if you say anything about the salad i swear..


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 8, 2021)

Grab


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 9, 2021)

As long as they aren't cashews.


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 12, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> As long as they aren't cashews.



Are you allergic?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 12, 2021)

almonds use a lot of water


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> almonds use a lot of water


It could be said that they’re very thirsty.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 12, 2021)

No. I have bad teeth.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 12, 2021)

Лорик said:


> No. I have bad teeth.


Me too, _but it doesn't stop me! _

Cashews and pistachios are the best. They're expensive but sometimes there's a discount and that's when I grab 'em.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 12, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> It could be said that they’re very thirsty.


Almonds are also not a true nut


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 12, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> Are you allergic?


Nope. Just don't like them.


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 13, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> Nope. Just don't like them.



Ok.

Don’t have to grab nuts if you don’t want to.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm a nut


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 18, 2021)

i have no idea if you all realize what this is, or if you guys are fully aware and are doing it anyway. i'm guessing door number 2.


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 19, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 122606 View attachment 122607View attachment 122608View attachment 122609
> i have no idea if you all realize what this is, or if you guys are fully aware and are doing it anyway. i'm guessing door number 2.


Just some nuts?

Do you like nuts?

Grab some nuts!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 28, 2021)

I love macadamia nuts.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 28, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> I love macadamia nuts.


Yes! But these bad boys are pricey...

Also I noticed your signature, I love the cactus fruit too!


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 28, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> I love macadamia nuts.


Tasty Nuts


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Dec 20, 2021)

Cashews and almonds were always my favorites.


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 7, 2022)

Grab some nuts!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 7, 2022)

Mmmm, peanuts


----------



## Rimna (Jan 7, 2022)

I'd love to grab some nuts uwu


----------



## LizardKing05 (Jan 16, 2022)

As of posting this, 15 people voted to grab a mouthful of nuts. Wow


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 22, 2022)

LizardKing05 said:


> As of posting this, 15 people voted to grab a mouthful of nuts. Wow


Grab?

Nuts?


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 22, 2022)

Throwaway said:


> View attachment 109074


Thank you *grabs a handful*


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 23, 2022)

Aquasystem said:


> Thank you *grabs a handful*


_Grab The Nuts_


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 23, 2022)

Throwaway said:


> _Grab The Nuts_


_feel it in your hands,feel it CRUNCH_


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 23, 2022)

Aquasystem said:


> _feel it in your hands,feel it CRUNCH_


CONSUME THE MEATY NUT


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 23, 2022)

Throwaway said:


> CONSUME THE MEATY NUT


ABSORB THE PROTEIN


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 24, 2022)

Aquasystem said:


> ABSORB THE PROTEIN


pulverize the creamy goodness


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

not gonna lie the name of the thread was mildly concerning


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> not gonna lie the name of the thread was mildly concerning


Why? Just need to _Grab Nuts_


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> not gonna lie the name of the thread was mildly concerning


Only grabbing nuts in this thread


----------



## Khafra (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't much care for nuts


----------

